# A surprise...



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Being a classical music lover, but never a fan of opera or most vocal music that would be defined as "classical," I was pleasantly surprised when I ran across the Russian singer Maria Maksakova (1902-1974).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Maksakova,_Sr.

Her Borodin songs just knocked me out. Then I went and found some other recordings by her and have taken a real liking to them. Her style doesn't seemed forced or over-the-top, but more natural and relaxed.

Here are some samples from some of her recordings:

http://www.emusic.com/#!/album/maria-maksakova/anthology-of-russian-romance-maria-maksakova-vol-2/11762238/

Anyone else know her or of other recordings? Or other similar singers?


----------

